# My Blonde Bimbo...And Friends...



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She really isnt the brightest of bunnys!























































Darwin....


















Group hugs...
with a little help from mummy



























*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

D'awww, Kimba is turning into one stunning bun, she is allowed to have her blonde moments


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> D'awww, Kimba is turning into one stunning bun, she is allowed to have her blonde moments


moments? she's like it all the time 

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol: she really does look a bit er.. "blonde" doesnt she :lol:

She's gorgeous tho  :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: my blonde bimbo jumped in a waste paper bin a while ago and got stuck...........  x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: my blonde bimbo jumped in a waste paper bin a while ago and got stuck...........  x


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

They are gorgeous. Blondie is precious!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwww gorgeous awwwww!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cute pics! all look so happy together! I couldn't help wondering though... does she hold her head like that all the time? It just looked a bit like head tilt to me. Hoping I'm wrong though!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwww love her!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

They are all adorable!!!!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Very cute pics! all look so happy together! I couldn't help wondering though... does she hold her head like that all the time? It just looked a bit like head tilt to me. Hoping I'm wrong though!


They are really happy together 
She always has held her head like that, even when she was tiny but usually when she is curious about something, when I am around and she's expecting treats. When she is laying down, sitting normally or eating from the bowl then she straightens up 
I love just stroking her hair backwards on her nose because she flicks her nose then tilts her head to look at me! It looks like it confuses her so much! lmao.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in love

em
xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm in love
> 
> em
> xx


Lol, I think most people think that about Kimba 
But then I am biased and think that about them all! (Maybe the 2 Nethies a little less because of their attitudes! lol)

*Heidi*


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

lovely pics! :thumbup: And can I just say theres nowt wrong with being blonde!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> lovely pics! :thumbup: And can I just say theres nowt wrong with being blonde!


Well of course not  
Blondes have all the fun dont they say 
She is the type of girl who gets by on her looks though!

*Heidi*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Cutest pics ever!! :thumbup:


----------

